# June pipe lotto payment thread!



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

June already! 
Winner was indigismoke congrats!!!
Pm everyone your shipping info and post up your preferences! 
1. RJPuffs-
2. dj1340-
3. Commander Quan-
4. commonsenseman-
5. Z.Kramer- 
6. Jaxon67- 
7. ultramag -in
8. slyder- 
9. Jack Straw- 
10. Mr.Lordi-
11. shuckins-
12. indigosmoke- winner!
13. louistogie-


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Congrats! How do you like your Captain Black;white, blue or gold? lol j/k


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Congrats! Someone wake him up ...:brick:


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Congrats..........I was hopin id go back to back wins but oh well.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

congrats!!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Let us know what you like!


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Congrats on the win this month indigosmoke!!!


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Does he even know he won, yet? lol


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Oh, Jooooooooohn, where are you?!?


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent a freindly reminder pm


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Maybe he won the "real" Powerball at the same time and ran off to Tahiti with a handfull of baccy and a lapfull of blondes? :nod:


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

RJpuffs said:


> Maybe he won the "real" Powerball at the same time and ran off to Tahiti with a handfull of baccy and a lapfull of blondes? :nod:


Lots of money for nothing and chicks for free. THAT is the American dream, right there. :usa2:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

The last time I talked to John was the 1st. I have his address & I have a general idea of his his preferences, maybe I'll get a tin out before he shows up?


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Anyone know him, personally? Maybe they could call him and tell him. I don't want to sound impatient, cause I know life happens, but I hate being indebted to people. I like to be punctual and pay off what I need to ,asap. So that its one less stress on my mind, ya know? 

Hopefully he and his are ok, and he is just being a bit absent minded. lol


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah looks like he hasn't logged in since the 1st. I have his address as well, but I wouldn't want to send anything until I knew he was there to get it.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

a week and he hasn't claimed all this free baccy? Hopefully he is in good health and there is nothing psychically wrong keeping him from all this baccy goodness. :/


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Anyone have a "real life" contact for him, i.e. email/phone? Maybe ask some of the guys he has traded with lately?


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Maybe one of us should send him some Captain Black as a joke and he'll come rushin' back to make sure no one else sends him any.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

RJpuffs said:


> Anyone have a "real life" contact for him, i.e. email/phone? Maybe ask some of the guys he has traded with lately?


I have traded with him a few times in the past, he's a real stand-up guy. I recently engaged in a trade with him & haven't heard back though. I'm not writing him off, I'm just concerned that everything's ok.

Oops! I just checked my PM's & here's an excerpt:



indigosmoke said:


> The wife and I are heading out for a vacation in Yellowstone next week.....


:banghead:

Sent on the 1st of June, I dunno how long he was planning to be gone.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Well, at least we know he is in good health, at least. He is just AWOL.


Maybe we should start a new thing, were everybody in the lotto sends their addresses/preferences to Jeromy, so in the off chance one of us wins while on vacation, everyone else can go about sending out their ends. Makes a nice surprise to come back from a trip and see tons of free baccy.  


Just spit ballin' ideas here. 

At least we can rest assured now that nothing is wrong and he'll come back. I can sorta relax now and not be waiting on edge for the pm with the details. lol


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Good to hear he's just having a good time without us! :lol:


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

John, you had better be having a good time, you has us all worried about you.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey Guys!

Sorry I haven't checked in before now. I can't believe I won! I've been feeling bad that I haven't been in touch to send the winner my payment.

Unfortunately, I had a family emergency while I was on vacation in Yellowstone and had to fly to NY for a few days and haven't had a chance to check in with the forum. I really appreciate all of the patience and concern shown in this thread.

As for preferences basically I like most Burleys or VAs or combinations thereof and a light topping is OK as well but I'm up for anything you'd like to send, even the Captain.

Once again my apologies for being AWOL. I've got a few things to take care of today as I've been out of town for a couple of weeks but I'll send you all a PM with my address, etc. Thanks again!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Hehehehe, as usual, I'm a little bit too slow.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

on the way john:
9405 5036 9930 0262 8328 82

hope you enjoy it!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I think I've sent everyone a PM with my information. Please let me know if I missed anyone. Thanks again guys!


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Ill get somethin ordered for ya.


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

PM received. I just smoked a great, lightly topped, aromatic from Nat Sherman a friend gave me a bowl of last night. I will have to see if I can get a hold of some without walking into their store.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

slyder said:


> Ill get somethin ordered for ya.


Thanks!



Z.Kramer said:


> PM received. I just smoked a great, lightly topped, aromatic from Nat Sherman a friend gave me a bowl of last night. I will have to see if I can get a hold of some without walking into their store.


Sounds good, but whatever is easy for you works for me. All I can think of when I hear Nat Sherman is the old tag line they used on the Giants broadcasts..."Give that man a Nat Sherman cigar!"


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Here's the update for today.

1. RJPuffs-
2. dj1340-
3. Commander Quan-
4. commonsenseman -acknowledged
5. Z.Kramer- acknowledged
6. Jaxon67- 
7. ultramag -in
8. slyder- acknowledged
9. Jack Straw- 
10. Mr.Lordi-
11. shuckins- 9405 5036 9930 0262 8328 82
12. indigosmoke- winner!
13. louistogie- acknowledged

I hope I didn't miss anyone but let me know if I did. Thanks again guys!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome back! We had no power at work for 3 days, catching up now. You've got snail (mail)!
420730729101010521297276950384

Enjoy :mrgreen:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

RJpuffs said:


> Welcome back! We had no power at work for 3 days, catching up now. You've got snail (mail)!
> 420730729101010521297276950384
> 
> Enjoy :mrgreen:


Thanks Ron!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

The goodies have started to arrived. Received a nice package from Ron (Shuckins) yesterday.










Above and beyond the call Ron. Grey Havens is a favorite and I've been wanting to try one of the new C&D Burley flakes. Thanks very much!


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Glad to see you're ok, sir :tu

I'll be sending out my tin tomorrow. Sorry about my delay :/


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Mr.Lordi said:


> Glad to see you're ok, sir :tu
> 
> I'll be sending out my tin tomorrow. Sorry about my delay :/


Thanks for the kind thoughts and the tobacco. No worry on the delay...that was all _*my*_ fault!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

John I'll get get a tin out to you Tuesday or Wednesday


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Dc# 0309 3220 0002 4044 8397


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

0310 0480 0001 0625 0060 

On the way, hope you enjoy it.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks guys! I'll update the list tonight.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

DC 03090330000121651972

Congrats again and enjoy


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

On it's way 03100480000366191127


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

More goodies have arrived:










1. RJPuffs- MacB's Burley London Blend
2. dj1340- 03090330000121651972
3. Commander Quan- 03100480000366191127
4. commonsenseman -acknowledged
5. Z.Kramer- acknowledged
6. Jaxon67- 
7. ultramag -acknowledged
8. slyder- acknowledged
9. Jack Straw- acknowledged
10. Mr.Lordi- Aged Burley Flake
11. shuckins- Burley Flake #3 & Grey Havens
12. indigosmoke- winner!
13. louistogie- C&D Safe Harbor & Aro Mix

Thanks again guys!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Just packed it up and will swing by the post office tomorrow!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Where do I sign up for the next one?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

louistogie said:


> Where do I sign up for the next one?


Pipe Tobacco Lottery


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

Holy cow! Almost forgot about this. It will go into the mail no later than Monday. Sorry bro!


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Dc# 0309 3220 0001 6609 8317


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Got it in the mail today! 0310 0480 0003 1285 3598


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Just wanna let you know that I didn't forget about this, I'm just a slacker.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Just wanna let you know that I didn't forget about this, I'm just a slacker.


No problem Jeff. Considering how generous you have been in our previous trades I feel like I owe *you* tobacco, not the other way around.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Jaxon67 said:


> Holy cow! Almost forgot about this. It will go into the mail no later than Monday. Sorry bro!


No problem and no rush.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Here's the latest update:










1. RJPuffs- MacB's Burley London Blend
2. dj1340- Opening Night
3. Commander Quan- Golden Sliced
4. commonsenseman -acknowledged
5. Z.Kramer- acknowledged
6. Jaxon67- acknowledged
7. ultramag -acknowledged
8. slyder- Tambolaka
9. Jack Straw- 0310 0480 0003 1285 3598
10. Mr.Lordi- Aged Burley Flake
11. shuckins- Burley Flake #3 & Grey Havens
12. indigosmoke- winner!
13. louistogie- C&D Safe Harbor & Aro Mix

Thanks again guys!


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

In the wind!!!

DC# 0309 1830 0002 4254 2748


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Ultramag!


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

03070020000098521719
Whew......that was close.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Here ya go John!

DC # 03091140000048538178


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Here's today's update:










1. RJPuffs- MacB's Burley London Blend
2. dj1340- Opening Night
3. Commander Quan- Golden Sliced
4. commonsenseman -03091140000048538178
5. Z.Kramer- acknowledged
6. Jaxon67- 03070020000098521719
7. ultramag - Braken Flake
8. slyder- Tambolaka
9. Jack Straw- Aged Burley Flake
10. Mr.Lordi- Aged Burley Flake
11. shuckins- Burley Flake #3 & Grey Havens
12. indigosmoke- winner!
13. louistogie- C&D Safe Harbor & Aro Mix

Thanks again guys!


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> 5. Z.Kramer- acknowledged


getting close Z.krameripe:


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

I never got to the tobacconist, so I sent something from own cellar. (I actually have some unopened tins in my collection at this point).

9405 5036 9930 0277 6776 83


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Zach!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Here's the latest update:

1. RJPuffs- MacB's Burley London Blend
2. dj1340- Opening Night
3. Commander Quan- Golden Sliced
4. commonsenseman -03091140000048538178
5. Z.Kramer- 9405 5036 9930 0277 6776 83 
6. Jaxon67-Consummate Gentleman
7. ultramag - Braken Flake
8. slyder- Tambolaka
9. Jack Straw- Aged Burley Flake
10. Mr.Lordi- Aged Burley Flake
11. shuckins- Burley Flake #3 & Grey Havens
12. indigosmoke- winner!
13. louistogie- C&D Safe Harbor & Aro Mix

Thanks again guys!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Here's the latest update:

1. RJPuffs- MacB's Burley London Blend
2. dj1340- Opening Night
3. Commander Quan- Golden Sliced
4. commonsenseman -Best Brown Flake
5. Z.Kramer- 9405 5036 9930 0277 6776 83 
6. Jaxon67-Consummate Gentleman
7. ultramag - Braken Flake
8. slyder- Tambolaka
9. Jack Straw- Aged Burley Flake
10. Mr.Lordi- Aged Burley Flake
11. shuckins- Burley Flake #3 & Grey Havens
12. indigosmoke- winner!
13. louistogie- C&D Safe Harbor & Aro Mix

Thanks again guys!


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> Here's the latest update:
> 5. Z.Kramer- 9405 5036 9930 0277 6776 83


any updates? looks like that number might be bad.

 Label/Receipt Number: 9405 5036 9930 0277 6776 83
Class: Priority Mail®
Service(s): Delivery Confirmation™
Status: Electronic Shipping Info Received

The U.S. Postal Service was electronically notified by the shipper on July 2, 2010 to expect your package for mailing. This does not indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date. Delivery status information will be provided if / when available. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

jeromy said:


> any updates? looks like that number might be bad.
> 
> Label/Receipt Number: 9405 5036 9930 0277 6776 83
> Class: Priority Mail®
> ...


Just thought I'd update. As of today this package is still lost in Post Office never never land and hasn't yet arrived.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> Just thought I'd update. As of today this package is still lost in Post Office never never land and hasn't yet arrived.


 accordingto the tracking the post office never got it. Z.kramer ??


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

This one's complete. Just thought I'd post a final update.

1. RJPuffs- MacB's Burley London Blend
2. dj1340- Opening Night
3. Commander Quan- Golden Sliced
4. commonsenseman -Best Brown Flake
5. Z.Kramer- Peterson's Perfect Plug
6. Jaxon67-Consummate Gentleman
7. ultramag - Braken Flake
8. slyder- Tambolaka
9. Jack Straw- Aged Burley Flake
10. Mr.Lordi- Aged Burley Flake
11. shuckins- Burley Flake #3 & Grey Havens
12. indigosmoke- winner!
13. louistogie- C&D Safe Harbor & Aro Mix

Thanks again for all the great tobacco guys!


----------

